# New Outerwear Brand "Picture Organic Clothing"



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

So I live in NYC and I went to this great store called Paragon sports and they had this new brand in their ski/snowboard outerwear section. I was told that it was 2nd year they carry them and that last season they were sold out.

I really like their designs, I wish more brands can go with bold colors like this guys. They claim to use recycled materials and stuff, it might be marketing way to increase sales or they really do care about environment but I don't really care.

Just decided to start a new thread so you guys know. They just started selling in US so you wont find them in any store but check their website Picture Organic Clothing it has store finder there.

Some pics from Paragon Sports.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

:laughat::crazy2::no1:

Oh man I bet you are in no way associated with this brand at all:embarrased1: And for treating myself, and every other forum member like we are idiots I give you one gigantic :finger1:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Of course this is not an advertisement, pretending to be an actual post.

:no2:

edit: Paragon sports sucks donkey kong balls...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn that shit is ugly. Are they trying to bring back '80s ski gear?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Why not just ask for opinions or support from forum members for your brand? Why not become a part of the community and get feedback from real riders? Why treat us like complete idiots?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> Why not just ask for opinions or support from forum members for your brand? Why not become a part of the community and get feedback from real riders? Why treat us like complete idiots?


...because that would be right way of doing things. Come on who wants to do things the right way?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Shots fired. Prepare for the shit storm.
:storm:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

given this guys post history, I doubt it is a spam post.....


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't be that bothered by how they did it or that they even do this. The biggest part is how they all always try to play it off and insult our intelligence by how they try to say they discovered it. It ruins the brand for me even if I love their gear (this stuff is 1986 hella-ugly though so that's not a concern here)


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> given this guys post history, I doubt it is a spam post.....


A likely story


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Argo said:


> given this guys post history, I doubt it is a spam post.....


I noticed his post count...and he may be trying to be apart of the community. BUT i'd be surprised he wasn't somehow affiliated with the brand. If he's not, then I do apologize. It just seems like every other post like that. "Oh look what I found! Don't you like it? It has XYZ features and is already selling big! You can find it at this store and this website." 

Or maybe I just have trust issues because of the other spam threads. :sad2:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Given the nature of his previous posts it looks like he tried to throw up a couple quick posts here and there so he could pull off doing this. Buying it I am not. I reiterate OP :finger1:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't know if it's spam, really don't care. My response would be the same regardless. Shit is hideous and looks like '80s ski gear.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Don't know if it's spam, really don't care. My response would be the same regardless. Shit is hideous and looks like '80s ski gear.


Those blocky, bright colors kill it for me...don't mind the ones in black though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Its a euro company, that is still the style in other parts of the world.... Its not my style for sure but I like the general clothing design minus the color ways. 

I still don't see someone putting in 8 months of lurking for a spam post. The spammers lack that amount of drive, that's why they spam it up.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ughh ya, turns out the company is too big for this to be a shameless plug it looks like, but this post still wreaks of spam. There's something wrong but what... Possible he owns the store that's selling it?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

paragon is a big brick and mortar in nyc
doubt he is affiliated with them


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think we have all been conditioned by the spammers


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well, you have to admit, the post followed the standard script pretty closely.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Totally. I feel like he is a distributor or something for them but whatever hope he just wanted to tell us of a small brand. 
I like homeschool and phunkshun. If I didn't read about them through forums I would never have tried them


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Dam these colors suck,


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Ughh ya, turns out the company is too big for this to be a shameless plug it looks like, but this post still wreaks of spam. There's something wrong but what... Possible he owns the store that's selling it?





cav0011 said:


> I think we have all been conditioned by the spammers





Donutz said:


> Well, you have to admit, the post followed the standard script pretty closely.


Is it possible that without JF's & DC's to keep us occupied in the off season. Giving us someone to focus our Ire on, someone to insult and humiliate because of their moronic trolls? Is it possible that without those idiots, this early in the pre season, that everyone is just itching for a fight??


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Is it possible that without JF's & DC's to keep us occupied in the off season. Giving us someone to focus our Ire on, someone to insult and humiliate because of their moronic trolls? Is it possible that without those idiots, this early in the pre season, that everyone is just itching for a fight??


I think I've just been hurt too many times by spam threads. I feel paranoid and full of distrust for the world around me. I want to punch something. I want to scream my frustrations to the heavens!!

Or it could be early preseason and financial issues. Not sure.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Fuck this shit. They sell this crap jacket for $299 on their web site. crazy:crazy2::crazy2::crazy2:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't get them anywhere in the US? The show room is in Denver, there's more than a few stores that carry it. The pics you showed aren't even of the good lines of stuff that they make. That's the ski focused shit.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

you can buy gortex for same or cheaper.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

a little off topic but i just realized i've been wearing the same coat for 13 years. it does the job so i never even thought about getting a new one


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> a little off topic but i just realized i've been wearing the same coat for 13 years. it does the job so i never even thought about getting a new one


I have been wearing a jacket that I got for 30 bucks for the last 6 years. I wasn't planning in getting a new one but found a great deal at a local shops season opening and bought it. I think my pants were around 30 bucks at tj maxx too. Been rocking them for years. Sprayed on some water proofing about 2 years ago and they were like new again.

Oh yeah, drop dead spammers! Venom and hatred, brimstone and fire!


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

AT least it wasn't the very first post.


Take 50% of the retail price and that is how much it is worth on the high end price point.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I will ignore posts saying that I am a spammer but really surprised how many people don't like designs.

I actually really tired of "same boring stuff' big brands making now. Especially disappointed in brands like BUrton. I only like DC now.

Alright then, never mind my posts, I guess I have bad taste..:embarrased1:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Extazy said:


> I will ignore posts saying that I am a spammer but really surprised how many people don't like designs.
> 
> I actually really tired of "same boring stuff' big brands making now. Especially disappointed in brands like BUrton. I only like DC now.
> 
> Alright then, never mind my posts, I guess I have bad taste..:embarrased1:


Bwahaha keep in mind the amount of spam posts we get on a regular basis. If you found some new gear that is awesome in action, by all means share your experience...but if it's based on looks alone, well you may realize that not everyone shares your taste in style.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Extazy said:


> I will ignore posts saying that I am a spammer but really surprised how many people don't like designs.
> 
> I actually really tired of "same boring stuff' big brands making now. Especially disappointed in brands like BUrton. I only like DC now.
> 
> Alright then, never mind my posts, I guess I have bad taste..:embarrased1:


Ugh even this reads as troll city. I refuse to be taken advantage of and will be abandoning this thread because it's either really bad grammar and personal suggestion or stage 10 perfection trolling. If it is trolling seriously :bowdown: if not, sorry, just improve grammar and how you suggest things.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Extazy said:


> View attachment 51938


So what's the recycled, organic stuff...the lable...idk. Tried looking at the website and didn't see anything...infact saw idk...leather...which if it is cow...than its rather unfriendly to the enviroment. anyhoo not my style...but certianly european vibe.


----------



## frankz (Oct 15, 2014)

At least they followed the 'poor grammar' check list like all good spam. 

'Super happy organic wear! Somewhat always warm for cold skin'


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Extazy said:


> I will ignore posts saying that I am a spammer but really surprised how many people don't like designs.
> 
> I actually really tired of "same boring stuff' big brands making now. Especially disappointed in brands like BUrton. I only like DC now.
> 
> Alright then, never mind my posts, I guess I have bad taste..:embarrased1:


I liked the blue/orange jacket! 

:storm:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Extazy said:


> I only like DC*s*now.


Cryptic......


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Giving this thread a bump.

I needed new pants and I found these on sale in my local shop's website (I'm from Toronto). I fell in love with their design right away, OP's pics don't do their design justice. They have 2 kinds of fit, one of them being 'freestyle' which is what I really liked. I ended up with these pants:









Now I havn't worn it on the slopes yet but the quality looks great and there are lots of attention to detail (the cuts and stitching). Not sure if it's worth the retail price ($250) but I got mine on sale for $160.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm amused by the amount of 'this shit looks like 80's style it's ugly blahblahblah' in this thread. Given the periodical nature of fashion, to which ski/snowboard clothing is likely not an exception, you could equally well say they are way ahead of the game. Or maybe that would even be more correct.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

LyGuy said:


> Giving this thread a bump.
> 
> I needed new pants and I found these on sale in my local shop's website (I'm from Toronto). I fell in love with their design right away, OP's pics don't do their design justice. They have 2 kinds of fit, one of them being 'freestyle' which is what I really liked. I ended up with these pants:
> 
> ...


I don't get why companies make pants that make it look like you're sagging so low they're about to fall off. It's the stupidest fad I've ever seen.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Rookie09 said:


> I don't get why companies make pants that make it look like you're sagging so low they're about to fall off. It's the stupidest fad I've ever seen.


Funny, I find the exact opposite true. Nothings uglier than a 34 inch inseam on a snowboarder.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Funny, I find the exact opposite true. Nothings uglier than a 34 inch inseam on a snowboarder.


I'm not saying I like skin tight, form fitting pants. But honestly, why do they need built in fake boxers and fake pants just to make it look like your pants are falling off and the inseam is halfway down you legs. You're all entitled to your own opinion, but I think it looks ridiculous.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Rookie09 said:


> I'm not saying I like skin tight, form fitting pants. But honestly, why do they need built in fake boxers and fake pants just to make it look like your pants are falling off and the inseam is halfway down you legs. You're all entitled to your own opinion, but I think it looks ridiculous.


I think the best solution to this was Nomis' pants. They started the inseam low and kept the waste at the regular height. I figured every company would follow suit because it made the most sense...but instead we get 12inch boxers zipped in.


----------

